# Scott Coker basically just stripped Jake Shields



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/9/1509441/strikeforce-ceo-scott-coker-a

If Lawler beats Babalu he'll fight Jacare for the Strikeforce MW Strap. This basically confirms that Jake Shields is being fitted for a pair of these:









On another note it's two years since the Strikeforce MW title was lost in a fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think that it's been obvious that Shields is going to the UFC. Not just by Coker's responses, I think that the fact that the have let Shields be seen so much on TUF, it shows that the UFC thinks they have him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Earned Titles*

Yeah the last person to actually win the title from someone was Cung Le who beat Shamrock. Le vacated the title and Shields is either going to be stripped or vacate the title!


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Im all for Jacre'..
Although, I would still like to see a tournement.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope they get Miller and Diaz in the mix.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Hope they get Miller and Diaz in the mix.


Miller doesn't deserve a shot. Neither do most of the guys, but that's what happens when your talent pool is that shallow.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Miller was the closest anyone has been recently to finishing the former champ, Shields was saved by the bell.

I think Diaz could easily be a dual champ in SF, in fact, I would pick him over ANYONE in the SF WW or MW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dual Champion*

I think Diaz needs to win the DREAM welterweight title before he does that!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I think Diaz needs to win the DREAM welterweight title before he does that!


Yeah, I wonder how a fight with Zaromskis would go...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Zaromskis*

Probably similar to the first match!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Miller was the closest anyone has been recently to finishing the former champ, Shields was saved by the bell.
> 
> I think Diaz could easily be a dual champ in SF, in fact, I would pick him over ANYONE in the SF WW or MW division.


I think Hendo had Shields just a close to being finished as Miller


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Contender*

I think if Lawler does indeed win to face Jacare, the next one to face the winner of that fight should be the winner of a fight between Miller and Henderson!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

There is some sick talent at MW right now. 

I see Jacare or Hendo being champ.

But damn if Lawler, Miller, or Manhoef aren't capable of sneaking up on the title as well.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> There is some sick talent at MW right now.
> 
> I see Jacare or Hendo being champ.
> 
> But damn if Lawler, Miller, or Manhoef aren't capable of sneaking up on the title as well.


Are you saying the talent level is sick or makes you sick. Seriously Jacare is for real, but I think Hendo is getting too old. Miller has always been a game fighter, but he's never really won the big one. Manhoef is one dimensional. Lawler is brawler, but will never be top tier.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you saying the talent level is sick or makes you sick. Seriously Jacare is for real, but I think Hendo is getting too old. Miller has always been a game fighter, but he's never really won the big one. Manhoef is one dimensional. Lawler is brawler, but will never be top tier.


I think Lawler can get past the Brawling stage... he showed it in the Manhoef fight.

Jacare is for real you are right.

Hendo is old but still 3-1 in his last four beating Franklin, Bisbing, and Palhares

Miller, I agree on. But wouldn't be surprised to see him win a big one since he always is compeditive when he faces an opponent.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Lawler can get past the Brawling stage... he showed it in the Manhoef fight.
> 
> Jacare is for real you are right.
> 
> ...


Lawler might be able to pull it off against a lesser opponent like Manhoef, but not against the rest of the divsion. Hendo was 3-3 in the UFC, never once beating a ranked fighter. Franklin is a descent fighter, but I still don't think Hendo won that fight. Palhares is a middle of the road fighter, but nothing to write home about. And Bisping, well find me one person who defends the talents of Bisping, and you'll either have someone from the UK or a liar. Hendo's last impressive win was in Pride. I wouldn't be surprised to see Miller beat Hendo now that he's aging. I wouldn't be surprised to see him beat Lawler or Manhoef, but neither of those guys are amongst the best in the division. I say Jacare is your champion as long as he wants to be, just like Shields. The only really tough or interesting fight to me is Diaz vs Jacare, but I don't think Diaz has earned that shot.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Huh?*



LV 2 H8 U said:


>


What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

good riddance!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I think this opens up the MW division and I always found Shields to be a boring fighter so it doesnt hurt my feelings I have been impressed by Jacre and think he can run the MW for a while and being an exciting and well rounded fighter will get me excited for a MW Strikeforce Title Fight.I would have really liked a tourney tho


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fighter*

Shields isn't that bad of a fighter at welteweight, but as a middlweight he is boring because he plays it safe!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

GriffinFanKY said:


> I think this opens up the MW division and I always found Shields to be a boring fighter so it doesnt hurt my feelings I have been impressed by Jacre and think he can run the MW for a while and being an exciting and well rounded fighter will get me excited for a MW Strikeforce Title Fight.I would have really liked a tourney tho


The only guy that strikeforce has that is a legit top 5 fighter, besides Fedor leaves and you're excited for the Strikeforce?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Future*

Wonder who Jacare will face now that Lawler lost!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wonder who Jacare will face now that Lawler lost!


Hendo or Miller


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The only guy that strikeforce has that is a legit top 5 fighter, besides Fedor leaves and you're excited for the Strikeforce?


Having him around may be good on paper just for the sake of legitimacy of the org...but to be honest thats not what sells fights. To attract fans Fighters need to be marketable by at least being somewhat exciting, top notch fighter/very skillful, controversial or just have some type of charisma. Jake didnt really bring any of that to the table and SF knows this.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> What does this have to do with anything?


Stripped


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stripped*

Well it looks like the tournament is back from what I read on Yahoo Sports!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it looks like the tournament is back from what I read on Yahoo Sports!


This is where you should put a link to what you read.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Link*

Here is the link, http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AiOSgSHhytMy0VCA_SgE_DU9Eo14?slug=dm-strikeforcelawlor061710


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> Having him around may be good on paper just for the sake of legitimacy of the org...but to be honest thats not what sells fights. To attract fans Fighters need to be marketable by at least being somewhat exciting, top notch fighter/very skillful, controversial or just have some type of charisma. Jake didnt really bring any of that to the table and SF knows this.


I don't think strikeforce is purposefully letting Shields go. He wants to leave and fight some top tier guys at WW, and there really aren't any in Strikeforce. Whatever sells fights strikeforce definitely isn't figuring it out, because ratings continue to drop. No Fedor no ratings.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ratings*

I think Strikeforce should really use their Lightheavweight Champion as he has a good personality and definately has charisma!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I think Strikeforce should really use their Lightheavweight Champion as he has a good personality and definately has charisma!


King Mo is a loudmouth without the skills or training to back it up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Back it up*

He beat Mousasi and is still undefeated!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He beat Mousasi and is still undefeated!


Mousasi isn't that good. He beat Jacare with a lucky upkick. Who else has he beaten? King Mo had one lay and pray win over a guy who wasn't that great to begin with and now thinks he take any LHW or even Fedor. LHW that would beat King Mo, if he ever stopped fighting in the minor leagues:

1. Shogun
2. Machida
3. Evans
4. Jackson
5. Griffin
6. Nog
7. Brilz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*King Mo*

I think he maybe content to stay where he is though!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I think he maybe content to stay where he is though!


Of course, then he doesn't have to train hard or fight anybody good. He's a punk.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Punk*

Well I think as their champion he doesn't have a choice!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I think as their champion he doesn't have a choice!


He had a choice to sign with the UFC or take the easy road in Strikeforce. He will have the choice to leave and fight in the UFC once his contract is up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Contract*

Unlike Shields, I'm sure his contract has a champions clause!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Unlike Shields, I'm sure his contract has a champions clause!


Not to get too much off topic, but do you have any actual facts that Mo has a Champions clause?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Champions clause*

Reports have said that Shields contract is unique among Strikeforce fighters so Mo's can't be any different!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Reports have said that Shields contract is unique among Strikeforce fighters so Mo's can't be any different!


What reports? How is it unique? Overeem didn't have a champion clause either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

He never left the promotion though! Just because the contracts are nonexclusive doesn't mean they don't have champions clauses on them!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He never left the promotion though! Just because the contracts are nonexclusive doesn't mean they don't have champions clauses on them!


I didn't say he did, but he doesn't have a champions clause.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Tbh...Shields will walk out of Strikeforce as the Champion and that's all that counts. He's going to the UFc and that's a good thing. even though i would have loved to see him fight Jacare.
But he will have his hands full in the UFC.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Are the rules in Strikeforce different then in DREAM?.. if so.. 
Zaromskis and Diaz could also be a different fight cause of the rules.. don't they also have a ring over there.. 
so to say Mousasi and Zaromskis were in their element would be harsh.. 
if they would lose in DREAM against the same fighters under those asian rules and in a ring, that would be a statement about Strikeforce and their fighters..

..this should be more on topic now then the beginning...

Shields is more used to the cage and his rules then those guys from DREAM are .. he should have less problems with adapting to UFC unlike others who came from DREAM to fight in Strikeforce.. 

And him being stripped for leaving is normal.. don't even need to talk about that..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Different Rules*

DREAM rules are modified PRIDE rules, while Strikeforce rules are UFC rules except no elbows to the head of a downed opponent!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would say that this confirms Shields going to the UFC for sure. I am happy about it. I also want to see him fight Jacare, but I am really interested to see how he does in the UFC. I assume that he will be fighting in the WW division as opposed to the MW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*WW Division*

Shields would get destroyed by the UFC middleweights, and GSP has been pretty dominant so Shields is the last legitimate challenger!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Shields would get destroyed by the UFC middleweights, and GSP has been pretty dominant so Shields is the last legitimate challenger!


GSP>Shields


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*GSP>Shields*

Well you have to admit it would still make a good fight!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you have to admit it would still make a good fight!


No I don't have to admit that. GSP does the same thing to Shield that he did to Fitch


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fitch*

Yeah but Shields ground game is probably better than GSPs!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but Shields ground game is probably better than GSPs!


no it's not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not*

Ok, Shields is just another opponent for GSP to beat down who is a new name to the UFC!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, Shields is just another opponent for GSP to beat down who is a new name to the UFC!


pretty much


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pretty much*

But all it takes is one good punch and GSP is out!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> But all it takes is one good punch and GSP is out!


Are kidding me? Shields who can't hit hard at all is going to ko GSP. Shields has no striking at all, but he's going to do what guys with real power like Alves can't do. Honestly have you ever even seen Shields fight? He can't finish guys from the mount because he can't punch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mount*

No he submits everyone!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No he submits everyone!


But you said he was going to KO GSP.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ko Gsp*

Well I firmly believe in that possibility!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I firmly believe in that possibility!


Your talking in circles again. Shields doesn't have the power to knock people out. The guy has 3 tkos in 30 fights he's not knocking anyone out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Circles*

Now I am not talking in circles, I am just bringing up to different possibilities. Yes, Shields is no striker, but all it takes is one wild one and GSP could go down or all it takes is for GSP to make one mistake and it would be over!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Now I am not talking in circles, I am just bringing up to different possibilities. Yes, Shields is no striker, but all it takes is one wild one and GSP could go down or all it takes is for GSP to make one mistake and it would be over!


So you are saying with all the elite level strikers that GSP has faced, the guy that will KO him is one that has no power and has no idea how to punch?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No Power*

If there is anything I have learned after tonight its that anythign is possible!


----------

